# 2008 Gaggia Classic valuation



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

The lure of a new HX machine is starting to get the better of me so I'm after some advice as to the value of my Gaggia Classic.

It's a 2008 model and I'd describe it as in very good condition.

Upgraded with a Mr. Shades PID kit, brass dispersion plate, Rancilio steam wand and OPV adjusted to 9 bar.

Along with the original baskets it would also include a VST 18g basket, Edesia express bottomless portafilter with 18g basket, milk steaming jug with thermometer and a Motta tamper.

The only thing I would says about it is that it does leak a couple of drops from the steam valve when switched on which from what I understand they pretty much the norm with these machines.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

If you want it gone asap £150/ 170 posted


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

It's possible that peak pricing may have passed now people are out and about again but there's still a demand for solid machines, especially as you've already done the graft and installed the PID.

With the spec you stated and including the accessories, assuming case, tank and drip tray are in good order, the boiler isn't too nightmarish internally and the PID is driving brew and steam SSRs then i'd say it's worth at least £250-£275 with the PID.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Not in a great rush to sell it but if £150-£170 is all it would fetch I'd probably hold on to it instead. The bottomless portafilter cost me £30 just a couple of weeks back.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Skizz said:


> It's possible that peak pricing may have passed now people are out and about again but there's still a demand for solid machines, especially as you've already done the graft and installed the PID.
> With the spec you stated and including the accessories, assuming case, tank and drip tray are in good order, the boiler isn't too nightmarish internally and the PID is driving brew _and_ steam SSRs then i'd say it's worth at least £250-£275 with the PID.


Everything is all working fine and cosmetically fine with it. I did fit it with the PID driving brew and steam too.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Offer 250 gr grounded espresso blend and a bottle of volvic water as well to start with for the buyer, I would say then it is worth £250 😁


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Jason11 said:


> Everything is all working fine and cosmetically fine with it. I did fit it with the PID driving brew and steam too.


 Sounds like a really solid package for someone then. If it was me selling I'd be hoping for nearer £275 or even £300 but certainly wouldn't take less than £250.


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Make sure you take the top-plate off and include pics of the internals, including the grouphead-boiler interface so people can see it's not been leaking for the last five years.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Skizz said:


> Make sure you take the top-plate off and include pics of the internals, including the grouphead-boiler interface so people can see it's not been leaking for the last five years.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## Oli986 (Apr 24, 2020)

Got to be worth 200+


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

not worth more than £20, i will do you favour and take it off your hands for £30 😹

j/k, obviously i wouldn't pay more than £20.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

facboy said:


> not worth more than £20, i will do you favour and take it off your hands for £30
> j/k, obviously i wouldn't pay more than £20.


That's a damn shame for you as if you'd gone to £21 it was yours.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

Jason11 said:


> That's a damn shame for you as if you'd gone to £21 it was yours.


 £20 and some used coffee pucks? say 5?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

The bottomless portafilter and tamper probably push it towards £190-200.


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

Jason11 said:


> The lure of a new HX machine is starting to get the better of me so I'm after some advice as to the value of my Gaggia Classic.
> 
> It's a 2008 model and I'd describe it as in very good condition.
> 
> ...


 Base: £140; wand: £10; portafilter: £20; PID: £60. Total £230. So not far off most people's estimates of around £200-300.

I personally don't value things like tampers as highly because it's so subjective.

The prices are somewhat predictable but can vary somewhat wildly because around these parts, people can price in work on the machines. So a refreshed base machine with no add-ons can easily go for £180. I'm not sure why people are valuing it at £150. You could literally rip out the PID and easily sell it for £50.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

I think some people are well out of touch on present prices and that also includes prices before the lockdown inflated them further.

With the mods and refurbs I like to do on Classics, base machine and new parts and mods are in total very close to £200. That's without a PID!

I've been lucky with my last 2 machine buys, but I don't know where another one is going to come from, that isn't a complete wreck for £100

Be careful member sellers don't go straight to ebay, leaving it to pot luck for the new members to pick up decent used machines, on the merry-go-round that is the bidding 'wars'.

I agree with phario and a minimum price should be £230, and can see it being worth the £250 too.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

With the mods done, it is a hobbyist machine. I doubt the general public would be interested at its build value. I stayed away from these modified machines when i got my Classic as one can never be sure what was done by whom. I also think that these hobbyist machines can be heavily used.

I'd sell all the accessories separately and just sell the machine here with its PID for £200 obo.

Current ebay prices are ~£150 Auction (ignore the BIN nonsense )


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

ratty said:


> I think some people are well out of touch on present prices and that also includes prices before the lockdown inflated them further.
> 
> With the mods and refurbs I like to do on Classics, base machine and new parts and mods are in total very close to £200. That's without a PID!
> 
> ...


 Well said ratty. I'm renovating a particularly nice classic at the moment and currently looking at prices. There seems to be a disparity over prices achieved on ebay and those touted here. I would have thought that a machines here should command a slight premium as they are usually well looked after, particularly those that have been dismantled, checked, descaled, OPV adjusted and reassembled with new seals. Ebay machines are often misdescribed and in a poor state and even machines sold by well meaning vendors as being in excellent condition often need remedial work. I'm not bothering to put a PID and rancilio wand on this one as they don't seem to enhance the value too much. I'm tempted to wait for an ebay no fees offer and stick it on there with a highish buy it now and not bother with listing it here.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Norvin said:


> Well said ratty. I'm renovating a particularly nice classic at the moment and currently looking at prices. There seems to be a disparity over prices achieved on ebay and those touted here. I would have thought that a machines here should command a slight premium as they are usually well looked after, particularly those that have been dismantled, checked, descaled, OPV adjusted and reassembled with new seals. Ebay machines are often misdescribed and in a poor state and even machines sold by well meaning vendors as being in excellent condition often need remedial work. I'm not bothering to put a PID and rancilio wand on this one as they don't seem to enhance the value too much. I'm tempted to wait for an ebay no fees offer and stick it on there with a highish buy it now and not bother with listing it here.


 Yes I agree entirely and might go down that route myself if I can get another classic I think is worth working on, and I could be bothered, as I do it for the hobby being a retired engineer.

Luckily at the moment a few people do appreciate it.


----------

